# Went to Metzger Marsh this morning



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

I went there to see if there was any ice was forming. There was some skim ice on the west side of the pier and open water on the east side. Still lotsa open water but in the distance you could see piled ice out there also.

East side of pier.









Westside


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

That really gets the blood going, thanks for posting.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

anybody duck hunting that open water?


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

do any of you guys know when is a good time to fish off the pier for perch? is right now a good time?


----------

